# Steerer size on 2000 Quantum Race?



## hall8697 (Jan 22, 2004)

Is this a 1.0" or a 1.125" steerer tube bike?


----------



## G-reg (Feb 21, 2004)

Pretty sure it's 1 1/8, I'm not sure what the integrated airhead what ever runs though.


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

*almost certain it's 1.125"*

My '99 quantum is 1" but I think they went to the bigger headtube the following year.


----------

